# iron x alternative?



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

is there an good as/alternative to the awesome iron x or is it the one and only


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Wolfs Deironiser (brake duster), not quite as strong but much easier to use and a lot safer. Works just as well as Iron X if given the time to do so. I use it and it does a mighty fine job.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for iron cleanse


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got Ironx, wolfs decon, turtle wax ice(purple bleeder thingy) and Wonder wheels hot wheels and rate them in that order. Starting from fresh I would still get both Ironx and Decon, suit different things.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Wolfs Deironiser (brake duster), not quite as strong but much easier to use and a lot safer. Works just as well as Iron X if given the time to do so. I use it and it does a mighty fine job.


In what way are the other's a lot safer to use than Iron X


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wolf's Deironizer, AB Purple Rain, TW Ice Wheel Cleaner...


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> In what way are the other's a lot to use than Iron X


Don't know about all the others as I was only talking about Wolfs but basically spray on and forgot about it for half an hour, and as it's a gel it doesn't try to run off the surface as quickly as it can. Also as it's safe to let dry on the surface you can get on with other tasks and actually finish them before you go back to the area you applied it to. Only my opinion my opinion though. I had Iron X and thought it was good but thought I'd try Wolfs Decon Gel Deironiser and thought it was a better product (for my needs anyway) so bought more.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would say Iron Cleanse. should be getting feed back shortly. it does not bleed out as much as it works in a totally differnt way to the others. instead of reaction plus general bleed you will see a localised bleed of each particle simply as it holds the iron insitu. meaning you get a total cleanse and you do not spread the contamination downwards. also it does not swell paint to dislodge the particles liek some products meaning it is less risky on blended panels etc.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hopefully get feedback on sunday rollo mate..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still not got round to sorting pics and just got in from work... now thats something i have not said for a long time....:lol:

The Iron Cleanse is a good deal of a klingon... thicker than the Iron-X but performs the same to me.

I need to do more testing as the iron cleanse is thicker and clings more i found i was using more to cover the same area.

Tried Iron-X and Iron Cleanse side by side on a plasterers van...:lol:
Both needed a second hit of each other.

tried cleans and iron side by side and followed each panel with the other product neither got it all and both gave a pretty identical amount of reaction.

After 2 hits there was nothing either product revealed with a third hit.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

+ Sonax X-treme Wheel Cleaner (I've seen it also as Full Effect Wheel Cleaner)


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> also it does not swell paint to dislodge the particles liek some products meaning it is less risky on blended panels etc.


Could you explain more about this please ?


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

AB purple rain, has anyone used/had good results from this?


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

wasn't that impressed with wolfs decon gel, have used on a lot of wheels and AS smart wheels cleaned better.
Iron X is the daddy. #1 nothing else i have tried beats it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Craig should, if all goes well be doing the big 4 test....

Iron-X
Irin Cleanse
Purple Rain
Wolf deironiser


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

james_death said:


> Craig should, if all goes well be doing the big 4 test....
> 
> Iron-X
> Irin Cleanse
> ...


How can this be tested, do we use bleeding as an indication of performance. It's not all about whats visible in chemistry.

I'm not sure how to get a fair test


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

I have seen and read a lot about these cleaners which have such bold claims and wish to lay the down the challenge of a head to head should any wish to accept the challenge.

There are so many variant of lacquers on the market it is impossible to claim you have a product which will deal with filings imbedded deep in to the painted surface by spraying and leaving to react and just rinsing off on any surface.

The reason why our fallout remover has been developed the way it has, is so chemically and mechanically you are completely eliminating this defect.

How this works is simple the active ingredients start to eat away reducing the size of the ferrous particle then using a polishing machine you are pulling the remainder of the particle out of its bed which is then dissolved chemically. At the same time this product starts to correct and polish levelling the area where the defect was imbedded in the paint leaving a fresh decontaminated surface ready to be sealed :doublesho

The product was developed because of such a need to deal with very highly contaminated areas around Switzerland, where many people live or work near to tram or rail networks which believe me are everywhere :lol: this product is used on many types of coatings not just clear coat as its supplied to many different types of transport companies.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> How can this be tested, do we use bleeding as an indication of performance. It's not all about whats visible in chemistry.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get a fair test


Thats all we can do, following one item with another, they all work on similar basis and all marketed as removers.

Not just a colour change that can be applied to anything.... Hotwheels for example.

Its all we novices can do most of us are not chemists. Nor do we have the Labs.
All we can do is post our observations no matter how un scientific and leave others to decide for themselves how to spend teh cash...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr Maxolen, Pat...

Looking forward to trying the Fallout Remover...

Every time i mention yours can be used by machine i get a gobsmacked reaction....:lol:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

james_death said:


> Mr Maxolen, Pat...
> 
> Looking forward to trying the Fallout Remover...
> 
> Every time i mention yours can be used by machine i get a gobsmacked reaction....:lol:


You have seen with your own eyes Mr Death have you not?


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I've now used both Iron-X and Purple Rain and to be honest they both work so well, I found it hard to pick one over the other. I guess if you want something other than Iron-X then Purple Rain is definitely worth a go.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Maxolen UK said:


> You have seen with your own eyes Mr Death have you not?


I Have Sir..... Looking forward to the sample to dabble myself....:lol:
Also the Sticky stuff....:thumb:

I had been thinking about taking the stickers off the trailer to test out some tar and glue removers.... as i have always fancied seeing about getting a mirrored finish to the stainless steel...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> I Have Sir..... Looking forward to the sample to dabble myself....:lol:
> Also the Sticky stuff....:thumb:
> 
> I had been thinking about taking the stickers off the trailer to test out some tar and glue removers.... as i have always fancied seeing about getting a mirrored finish to the stainless steel...:lol:


:argie: i like polishing stainless steel lol..

i used autosol on a compound then a polishing pad.. im told the 3m FC+ and EF work well


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

james_death said:


> I Have Sir..... Looking forward to the sample to dabble myself....:lol:
> Also the Sticky stuff....:thumb:
> 
> I had been thinking about taking the stickers off the trailer to test out some tar and glue removers.... as i have always fancied seeing about getting a mirrored finish to the stainless steel...:lol:


Will sort these for you next week James when I'm down south :thumb:


----------

